# Racist attack in Courtney, BC



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

*.*

.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*It is sickening....*



MazterCBlazter said:


> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> ...



But what is more sickening, now some of the 'pure' boys have been arrested is the way they'll get off ...

The usual stuff ~ they are such nice boys ...blah blah blah.

For a start, riding in a vehicle's cargo box ( leaving scene in bed of pick up) should alone incur fine for driver...

Think of the law 

It's against the law! Section 72 of the BC Motor Vehicle Act prohibits the transport of an unsecured pet in the back of a pick-up truck. Under the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals Act you can also be charged for cruelty to animals if your pet is injured.



But this is Canada eh.... they'll get a little spank on bottom and told to behave!


----------



## Wiggy88 (Oct 19, 2008)

oh wow thats horrible  thats just awful 

wow.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*"Get the hell out of town, we're going to come back and lynch you," Phillips recalled*



MazterCBlazter said:


> I think this might be part of a clan of inbred hillbillies that live nearby. It looks like their ******* tactics. They have been harassing and beating up people a long time on that part of Vancouver Island. Real losers and troublemakers.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Apparent B.C. hate crime leads to 3 arrests


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I can't speak for all of Vancouver Island, but Victoria seems to me to be pretty racially harmonious -- we have a fair number of black, asian (as you might imagine) and even the occasional hispanic person here and even when going out I never hear racial epithets or such. Which is not to say we don't get the occasional outbreak of hooliganism (after the bars close of course).

Courtenay is a little town way up-island of here -- little towns are often a hotbed of racism because very few minorities are present, and the unknown always breeds fear which can be expressed as racism. As a former longtime resident of the deep south, I've seen these sorts of ugly attacks before. I'm happy that the fellow was able to challenge them and take them on, but I hope the authorities throw the book at em. A little judicious "scared straight" might improve their civic attitude ...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

chas_m said:


> Courtenay is a little town way up-island of here --


The citizens of the CITY of Courtenay might take exception to that terminology.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

I'm very impressed how people are capable of judging everything about a town & its residents from one video clip.

/sarcasm

(In small towns there is generally more to things - a background, a history of interaction between all the _individuals_ involved. The race card is easy to play - and obviously there were some racial slurs being said - but as a resident of a small town myself, where there is only one highschool and everybody knows everybody else, I wouldn't be surprised if there weren't more to this than meets the eye. A history that's not really race related at all. I don't think it's as black and white (pun intended) as everyone apparently assumes. And until the full story is uncovered, it might be a good idea for everyone on webboards, judging from thousands of miles away, to stop getting all their exercise from leaping to conclusions.)


----------



## MacGuiver (Sep 6, 2002)

I must say I'm impressed with the guys courage. 3 white dudes are stalking him and he stands his ground. He could have run off and probably avoided the beating but he stood his ground, actually went on the offensive at a few points. I think he'd have cleaned up had it been a one on one but thats not how cowards operate. I hope they nail these guys.

Cheers
MacGuiver


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

I was thinking the same thing, McGuiver. He was pretty game to defend himself - he was dancing around, making himself a harder target. And he didn't run away. That takes courage. Yeah, he took a beating, but the other guys were the real losers.

Mleh: Turn up the audio good and loud. How can racism _not_ be a huge component of that altercation? Yeah, small towns get smeared all the time with lazy, wrong-headed assumptions... but I hope you're not suggesting that this guy somehow deserved the beat-down; do you think the victim had previously known the three assailants and had done something to raise their blood pressure?


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

Max said:


> Mleh: Turn up the audio good and loud. How can racism _not_ be a huge component of that altercation? Yeah, small towns get smeared all the time with lazy, wrong-headed assumptions... but I hope you're not suggesting that this guy somehow deserved the beat-down; do you think the victim had previously known the three assailants and had done something to raise their blood pressure?


Nobody ever _deserves_ a beat-down.

And I don't _know_ anything special about this particular incident - any more than anyone else making assumptions here does. However, as I stated in my original post, it's highly likely that there was some history between the participants. These things don't usually just happen randomly.

As far as racism goes: it works both ways.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

MLeh, are you actually defending the three cowards for saying the "n" word, "lynch" and "kill you and your family"?

Have you actually watched the video with audio on?


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

MannyP Design said:


> MLeh, are you actually defending the three cowards for saying the "n" word, "lynch" and "kill you and your family"?
> 
> Have you actually watched the video with audio on?


Jeez, I wish people would learn to READ.

I'm not 'defending' anything. I'm saying there's a bunch of people spouting opinions here who don't really know anything more than what they've seen on the video, and making assumptions based solely upon that.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

^^^
I think all that is needed is the video - three white skinheads attacking a single black dude doesn't look like a Kiwanis Picnic to me...


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

While on the face of it, it does look like 3 white dudes beating 1 black guy, remember what you are seeing is a selected view....and, yes, there may have been a history which was not shown in the film. What is amazing is that this wasn't a quiet attack....and make no mistake it was an attack.

The absence of others is curious, especially since someone had time to film the episode....did you hear any police cars, did you hear any other people. Then, in suddenly two or three cars pull in the driveway....was this a residence, office building....the lack of help amazes me.....but at first blush it does look like a racist attack.

They were caught and I'm sure this video will pretty much seal their fate....at first viewing I can not see any defense of their actions.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

MLeh said:


> Jeez, I wish people would learn to READ.
> 
> I'm not 'defending' anything. I'm saying there's a bunch of people spouting opinions here who don't really know anything more than what they've seen on the video, and making assumptions based solely upon that.


Chill out before you blow a gasket.

You say racism goes both ways--elaborate, because I don't hear Phillips yelling cracker, ****** or any other derogatory (or racist) terms at his attackers.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

SINC said:


> The citizens of the CITY of Courtenay might take exception to that terminology.


Phht. British Columbia has appallingly low standards for calling towns cities.*

*they do in fact have a standard, at least 5,000 residents.

To me, a town needs at least 25,000 to be a city, though I will freely admit that is an arbitrary figure I invented.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Rps said:


> While on the face of it, it does look like 3 white dudes beating 1 black guy, remember what you are seeing is a selected view...


So what you are saying is that there is actually a view where there are nine black dudes beating up the three ofays?



> ...yes, there may have been a history which was not shown in the film. What is amazing is that this wasn't a quiet attack....and make no mistake it was an attack.


So history has a part to play? Would I assume that the problem is that black people moved into town - which is the root of the problem because if the black people hadn't moved into town, the attack wouldn't have happened? Sounds like a Daniel Carver style excuse.

The way I look at it, someone was attacked - no matter what the colour, so the three attackers should be charged, found guilty, and serve a minimum sentence of 10 years in a federal maximum security prison for their crimes. The crimes include: assault, aggravated assault, battery, battery with intent, issuance of a death threat, etc. In the US, they would also be subject to the crimes of confederacy and provocateering, and perhaps even of conspiracy if they had planned this prior to the confrontation.



> the lack of help amazes me.....but at first blush it does look like a racist attack.


For a bunch of onlookers to jump in - you'd end up with a pretty big donnybrook or a riot...



> They were caught and I'm sure this video will pretty much seal their fate....at first viewing I can not see any defense of their actions.


They have no defense - they deserve severe time behind bars. Of course, knowing this country, they will get nothing - the only people that will profit are the lawyers...


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

EvanPitts, I don't disagree with you, what I am saying is that I seldom take things at face value...now MazterCBlazter apparently is adding some historical context to what we saw in the video. Like I said, on the face of it the video clearly leaves them little defense and they should be punished.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Canadians tend to forget that this country is rife with hatred and racism. We all tend to think of it as an American thing, even though this nation has generated filth like the Edmund Burke Society, Wolfgange Droege and the Heritage Front, James McQuirter, Martin Weiche, Jimmy Keegstra, Don Andrews, the Aryan Guard, etc. Not only that, this nation long hosted filth like Ernst Zundel, a hate monger who ran for the leadership of the federal Liberals, of all things.

I think these acts are profane, and it is time to bring some real justice, and not only in this so called "isolated incident" in BC, but how about some justice for the black man who made the mistake of getting off the bus in Hamilton, and within two minutes was brutally assaulted by police officers who had been looking for a white suspect?

I had to put up with this BS when I was in high school, being in a very small minority in that school, and having to put up with endless racial remarks and the like. It wasn't just the students either, in fact, some of the teachers were the biggest hate mongers possible, with outrageous remarks and lessons that were not far removed from the garbage that Keegstra spouted off about. Of course, I was lucky and could identify with the other minority groups, like the Chinese, who were endlessly harrassed, or the handful of Vietnamese that we had.

We can't even recognize it when it is out in the open and entirely blatant, like when John Tory based an entire election campaign about eliminating education for Catholics and people of other faiths, and forcing them into a new, atheist school system where minorities would be stripped of their constitutionally guaranteed rights. We can't even get it when racism is at work in supressing our First Nations brethren - when the Government sees fit to tear up their treaty obligations in order to score huge cash from their developer cronies, and to stomp on their rights as a people of free and sovereign nations. If it wasn't for the First Nations, we wouldn't be here because we wouldn't have been able to carve out a civilization on this continent. In return, we relegate them to endless slums, and treat them with derision and hatred beyond all belief.

This is nothign new - it is time for this nation to fess up for the crimes, to work on eliminating systematic hatred, to punish criminals, to evict the hate mongers, and to eliminate all vestages of Jim Crow, even if that means loosing three votes in Quebec...


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Rps said:


> EvanPitts, I don't disagree with you, what I am saying is that I seldom take things at face value...


I take things the way it is - that three white dudes attacked a black dude. It doesn't matter what went on, if anything, before hand, or what the attitudes were - it was an attack, a person was assaulted, end of case. It wasn't like the black guy had robbed a store, or was waving a gun around making threats. It just looked like he was doing his own thing, when these examples of human filth accosted the innocent...


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm with MLeh. Black guy showed courage and the white dudes seemed really nasty, but other than Maszter's extra info I can't really make any final judgement based on the clip.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## DS (Oct 7, 2004)

Macfury said:


> I'm with MLeh. Black guy showed courage and the white dudes seemed really nasty, but other than Maszter's extra info I can't really make any final judgement based on the clip.


Exactly. In society these days everyone seems to want to just jump right to conclusion, and maybe MLeh was wrong about the 'them knowing eachothr thing', but the camera did not start rolling until the one white guy in the grey and the black guy were already basically swinging at eachother. We do not know what happened between those two or whatever and just because there happened to be three of them (aka. 1 guy that could have got into the altercation happened to have 2 of his friends there) doesn't automatically signal any type of guilt.

Sure, it is pretty dishonourable for friends to jump in, but admit it, it's usually what happens. Let due process take its course, and lets get some real answers before drawing conlclusions.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Inappropriate advances towards women is not justification for anything that's happened on the video. In fact, it's irrelevant. If it was true, they (the girlfriends) would/should have all filed reports with the police. End of story--simple as that. Regardless, if it was true, it's a matter between the women and Phillips.

So either way, the trio are still completely in the wrong. It's not up to them to take matters into their own hands (racist comments aside).

That said, I think it's unfair to label the trio as "white supremacists". There's nothing to support that.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## DS (Oct 7, 2004)

MazterCBlazter said:


> I guess you missed that part.
> 
> Hope they publish their names soon. Ridiculous that they don't.
> 
> ...



I did miss that part, is it in the video?

Regardless, have you ever been in a fight? Whether it's physical or verbal, half of it is psychological. People say stuff in order to scare others and affect their performance, often in the heat of the moment. 

Having looked over the video again, I also noticed that the victim was the first to throw a real punch. And after the fight was separated by those cars pulling in, he went right back for more. There has to be more to this, but hey, I could be wrong.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

MazterCBlazter said:


> I think this might be part of a clan of inbred hillbillies that live nearby. It looks like their ******* tactics. They have been harassing and beating up people a long time on that part of Vancouver Island. Real losers and troublemakers.





MazterCBlazter said:


> In Courtney the troublemakers are very influential in the society and politics of the area. Unless things have changed there, I would expect little justice for the victim, and the local politicians to sweep it under the rug.
> 
> He was very lucky that someone made a video of the incident and put it on youtube. I hope he gets justice.





MazterCBlazter said:


> The guy that was attacked did not know his attackers. He was 38 years old, the attackers were 19, 24, and 25 years old. He never saw them before. Unlikely that they would share the same social circles.
> 
> I have spent some time in that town and there are violent racist hillbillies living on the outskirts. They have been bothering a lot of people for a long time in that area. They have their relatives in prominent places, some of them on city council, etc.
> 
> ...





MazterCBlazter said:


> There is a rumor, but just that, that Jay was making inappropriate advances to their women. For now just a rumor, probably a lie made up by the inbred'.
> 
> Jay also says that he was racially harassed pretty much every day. From what I had experienced in that town I believe it. There was a disabled albino man that lived there and he would get harassed regularly.
> 
> ...





MazterCBlazter said:


> These sort of ******* Hillbillies aren't just limited to parts of the Southern US. BC has more than it's fair share, and not just on Vancouver Island. Ever see the movie Deliverance? BC backwoods and small towns have many people like that. Some very scary nutbars.





MazterCBlazter said:


> Look above at the other posts.
> Pay attention. The answer is in post #20.
> I used to be a prizefighter, bouncer, and licensed bodyguard.


I'm sorry MazterCBlazter, but every time I read a post of yours, my BS meter hits the red part of the scale. It's not just this thread, but every thread. You always have _special_ inside information. You know everyone, or you know someone who knows someone, and you know everything there is to know about anything. You've lived everywhere. Everything has happened to you, and thus you are THE authority on everything.

(Actually... I find it very curious that someone with your apparent experience, influence and connections would need to brag to others on a webboard about your experience, influence and connections.)

I have always found that a person tends to find what they are looking for in a town or city. Every town, no matter what it's location or size has its good elements and bad elements. It's just sometimes easy to perceive the bad because the good bits don't jump up and shout 'look at me! look at me!"

As I have tried to say numerous times: none of the people on this board are part of the actual events and EVERYTHING conjectured here is merely that: conjecture. Your personal experiences notwithstanding. Just because you perceive something to be a particular way doesn't make it so. 

I'm sure in time the truth will come out. But until then ... enough with the conjecturing - on both sides of the issue.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

DS said:


> I did miss that part, is it in the video?


MCB was pointing out that in his own personal experience, which includes actually visiting the town in question, that this kind of racist, ******* attitude is not only prevalent, it is instilled and protected by the powers that be. These things do not have to be in a video, they are facts supplied as background to the things witnessed by the video in question.



> Regardless, have you ever been in a fight? Whether it's physical or verbal, half of it is psychological. People say stuff in order to scare others and affect their performance, often in the heat of the moment.


The question is less about yelling things in a fight, but rather, why these three white people provoked a fight in the first place. I would assume these goons, if not given the chance to confront the black man in a parking lot, might have burned a cross on the front lawn or something else to intimidate the victim.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

^^^
MLeh just has a degree of envy, that's all. I know a few people that live lives similar to MCB, and they really do see lots of things in lots of places. People like Spider Jones, who is on the radio, that has seen lots and loves to talk about it; or like Hamilton's own, the recently passed Jackie Washington, who saw lots in his day (and was the first black DJ in Canada among other stories).

I do not think that people need to actually flock to Courtney to see and understand what is happening, just like people do not need to flock to Greensboro in 1980 to see the results of rampant hatred, racism, and militarism. I don't need to go to NYC to see a hole in the ground for me to understand that Osama means business when he wants to slaughter innocent people, or that the Romans meant business when they executed the Sparticans.

It seems to me that there are doubters who are quite happy to live in their little fairy princess land, where events like this are obviously caused by the black agitator, and that the three white dudes were only defending themselves because we all know what happens if a black man lives in a community...

What bunk. This is not only a hate crime, but a case of criminal assault and battery. We do not look at "who threw the first punch", but rather, to look at what provoked the incident in the first place. In this case, the provocation was the colour of someone's skin, thus, the three white dudes should be punished to the fullest extent of the law. We should also look at the situation of a town that is consumed by xenophobia, intolerance and de facto Jim Crow, and anyone that in in power that condones acts of violence against anyone should be removed from power.

I don't think anything of worth can be served by ignoring the crimes that occurred, while dumping doubt onto someone that is a witness to the world, nor can anything of worth be served by remaining complacent when it comes to systemic hatred that festers within out nation.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

MazterCBlazter said:


> You are entitled to your opinion MLeh.


Aren't we all? But let's all remember the difference between 'opinions' and 'fact', and we'll all get along just fine. 



> "unlike those that lead sheltered lives"


I had to quote this little bit because I find the apparent assessment that I'm some sort of sheltered hot-house flower who doesn't know the ways of the world _very_ amusing.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## shredder (Mar 15, 2009)

gotta hand it to the brother , he kicked their asses


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

shredder said:


> gotta hand it to the brother , he kicked their asses


^^^
He shouldn't have had to "defend" himself; and the assailants should be charges and prosecuted for their crimes, crimes which are clearly indicated under the law.

But then the court in BC just handed down a decision stating that discrimination is entirely fine, and that the Charter of Rights can be superceeded by anything discriminatory, especially if it is based on gender...

B.C. court rejects ski jump bid - The Globe and Mail

I can see this judgement being used by supremacists of all kinds - you know, no blacks in the neighbourhood because the Imperial Wizard of the KKK said so, and he is out of the jurisdiction of the Charter, and hence, basic human rights can entirely be denied.

This nation just has to open their eyes and stop denying the discrimination that goes on. One friend of mine can't get a permanent job at the university here because, even though she is entirely a Canadian citizen, and has the appropriate qualifications and certifications, and speaks three languages fluently - she is brown, and hence, not worthy of consideration because of that fact.

It's time for the justice system to dish out the appropriate punishment to these three scabs; and if the justice system is incapable of doing the job, it's time to toss the justice system out and start again, this time with people that care about the law, care about the Constitution, and are unwilling to engage in the endless attacks on fundamental human rights and the profane acts of class and race warfare that they wage with the outrageous "rulings" of the current clique of scabs that see nothign wrong with beating up minorities, or prohibiting people from gaining employment because of skin colour or religious beliefs...


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

MazterCBlazter said:


> Thanks Evan. I'm definitely not the only one that lives like this.


No problem. I know a number of people who lead similar lifestyles. One of my cousins is like that, into all kinds of things and has gone to live in some places off the beaten path, and has been all around Europe over the past decade. And I don't mean living the plush life in Paris as a tourist - but out there, in the real Europe where people work and do stuff, where travellers rarely go because of the lack of comforts, like in Romania, or Croatia (where she is now).

My dad has a friend that has lived a life like that - and literally, the dude packed up one day and joined a circus because he wanted to check out Ireland. And when that wasn't freaky enough, he took a crash course in Russian and went there to be a carney for a year. His photo albums are absolutely whack - some pretty crazy places, and some terrific people he has met over his lifetime. He can't even remember half the stories and places, there are so many - kind of a modern day Ibn Batutta.

I am not that kind of person. I prefer to stick to my hometown, even though I have a major dislike of it. I am not well travelled at all. I haven't been to foreign countries (except to the US, where my most exotic destination was Ann Arbor). I haven't even been to foreign provinces often, like Manitoba.

However, none of that matters, because we do not need to travel to Courtney to see how our system has completely and miserably failed. I don't need to go to BC to see outrageous acts of racism and discrimination - I can get all of that right here. But it saddens me to see out impotent system not at work, protecting three scabs for their crimes by virtue of the fact that the political leadership in this country loves to embrace hatred, loves the Jim Crow laws - and loves to talk about human rights but does nothing about it here.

That is what it is about. Our "leaders" can go on a pretty big rant about Iran, and how people don't have a say in a rigged election - but then they engage in the same system, where people have no say, votes are not counted, elections are rigged and purchased, in an environment where glad handling and special interests trump basic rights, dignitiezs, common sense and even the endless promises that they make but don't follow through with.

Then we have a criminal incident where a person is viciously attacked, and the system washes it's hands of it, and turns it into a cash making industry for the lawyers, while the victim of the crime is further victimised, with no chance or hope of seeing any real justice carried out.

I wish it was a singular, isolated thing, but it isn't. In this city, we had an incident where a black man got off a bus at the bus terminal, and within two minutes, he was brutally attacked and almost killed by filthy cops who were supposed to be looking for some drug addled white punk that was "known to police". It is something that is right out of 1950 Mississipi. None of the police were ever punished, in fact, they got large pay and a nice vacation for hanging out at home, while the administration completely dropped the ball. The only person that was punished was the black man - who will probably never return to this town again.

We also had the outrageous scandal where the Administration entirely protected a corrupt officer who had endlessly engaged in sexual harrassment of fellow officers. Because of malfeasance, there are over a dozen officers who can not return to the tainted workplace, knowing full well that harrassment and rape are "just a part of the job",while the scab that caused it scores large money on the extended vacation plan.

It's the same thing, and it is everywhere - and Canadians ignore those facts because we obviously do not discriminate because we have a Sushi bar, or an Italian restaurant, which shows that we are all about being multicultural.

This thread shows that there are at least some people who are willing to stand up for three white scabs who engaged in their crimes against a fellow human, and are willing to come up with all kinds of excuses to why the three white scabs are innocent and were only defending who knows what...


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I believe you MCB. People don't believe me when I say I've lived in Cuba, Mexico, France, Spain and England because I am 34. I have two masters degrees and speak 3 languages. You can cram a lot into life if you try


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

How much time will these inbreed hillbilly punks get?


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

zlinger said:


> How much time will these inbreed hillbilly punks get?


They will spend more time in lawyers offices and fooling around with endless court appearances in order to schedule other court appearances - than any possible sentence that they will probably never receive. The real sentence will be when they discover the Retainer doesn't cover the entire legal bill.

Soon enough, they will be able to trek around in their pickup, scaring and attacking any other "ethnics" that happen across their town, you know, foreigners like Scotsmen or Norwegians...


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

MazterCBlazter said:


> Charged in the July 3 attack in Courtenay are: David Samuel White, 19, Adam David Huber, 24, and Robert William Rodgers, 25.
> 
> On Global news I saw them running away from the court and then the cameras. They called the reporters "Homos".


Like I said before, if we can do it with animals, we can do it with these pinheads... RELOCATE THEM!


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## chasMac (Jul 29, 2008)

MazterCBlazter said:


> Not just them, but their entire families of ******* loser inbreds. Unfortunately that would just be giving another community this problem. They should all be banned from BC and forced to either leave the country and each live in separate locations, divide and conquer. Prevent them from continuing their incestuous inbreeding program.
> 
> Send them to Africa.
> 
> Better yet, sterilize them.


Wipe out families because their sons are goons? This is not even proposed for relatives of mass-murderers. I am hoping this is rhetoric.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

Relocation is simply downloading problems onto someone else. 

"All who have meditated on the art of governing mankind have been convinced that the fate of empires depends on the education of youth." - Aristotle

Education.


----------



## chasMac (Jul 29, 2008)

MazterCBlazter said:


> Are you advocating that they be allowed to continue their incestuous inbreeding within their little clans?


You are putting words in my mouth. I meant what I wrote. What you are advocating borders on fascism.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

gwillikers said:


> Like I said before, if we can do it with animals, we can do it with these pinheads... RELOCATE THEM!


Never have figured out how moving poison around can make it any less poisonous.beejacon


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

MLeh said:


> ...*I have always found that a person tends to find what they are looking for in a town or city. *...


I really think you will find that if you think about it, you will realize that this is a ludicrous statement. To follow this statement to its logical conclusion is to suggest that there is no such thing as an innocent victim.

What are those who are shot in drive by shootings looking for? Gays who have been beaten for their sexuality? Women who are raped? What was Tim McLean looking for a year ago on that Greyhound bus? Etc., etc... 

If you really believe what you are saying, you are suggesting that everyone *deserves* what they get.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

screature: I cannot believe you extrapolated that from what I wrote. I didn't say that at all. 

What a waste of time this place is ...


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

MLeh said:


> screature: I cannot believe you extrapolated that from what I wrote. I didn't say that at all.
> 
> What a waste of time this place is ...


Mleh, I must apologize. 

I just reread the context of your statement and I did misinterpret it. I thought your point of reference was Jay Phillips. I now realize you were commenting literally on how people choose to view a town or city based on their personal predispositions. 

My most humble apologies and I fully retracted my post. I will not delete it (unless you would like me to do so) so that people can bear witness to my stupidity.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## chasMac (Jul 29, 2008)

This is what you said:



MazterCBlazter said:


> *Not just them, but their entire families *of ******* loser inbreds. Unfortunately that would just be giving another community this problem. They should all be banned from BC and forced to either leave the country and each live in separate locations, divide and conquer. Prevent them from continuing their incestuous inbreeding program.
> 
> Send them to Africa.
> 
> Better yet, *sterilize them*.


I am most assuredly against the sterilization of families for the crimes of their sons. 

Because I am against some barbaric form of punishment do not assume I support the criminal act.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

MLeh said:


> Relocation is simply downloading problems onto someone else.


Not if it's the arctic. 

But I was, of course, being facetious in referring to relocation. I realize it could never occur.


----------

